# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  La Ciudad del Rey Abdalá: una urbe económica que pretende desvincular al país del petróleo

## Jonasino

> Pistoletazo de salida a la Ciudad del Rey Abdalá. Arabia Saudí empieza a dar forma a una ciudad económica en pleno desierto. La urbe que tiene una inversión de 100.000 millones de dólares (90.762,2 millones de euros), su mayor parte de fondos privados, servirá para cumplir los deseos del ya fallecido monarca. En principal: desvincular al país del petróleo.
> 
> La Ciudad Económica del Rey Abdalá es uno de los cuatro centros ur*banos con los que la monarquía saudí espera garantizar el futuro de la nación. El fallecido mo*narca puso sus esperanzas en estos proyectos con el fin de erigir una potencia econó*mica, más allá del crudo. 
> PUBLICIDAD
> 
> En una entrevista a AP, Fahd al-Rasheed, director general del proyecto, explica que la ciudad principal de 112 kilómetros cuadrados se terminará en 2035. El responsable de las obras considera que la Ciudad del Rey Abdalá será uno de los principales centros logísticos y de fabricación de los países del Mar Rojo.
> 
> Su puerto también es un pilar de vital importancia, ya que el 23% de las mercancías del comercio mundial pasa por el Mar Rojo. Su tráfico en él alcanza en la actualidad los 2,7 millones de contenedores al año. El objetivo es que llegue a los 20 millones. 
> 
> ...


Fuente: El Economista

----------

